

Show HN: My startup aggregates social media taken at events. Here's "The Boss" - elwell
http://wesawit.com/events/bruce-springsteen-at-us-bank-arena-2014-04-08-52fa25c1468c3

======
minimaxir
This is your _ninth_ "Show HN" for your startup in 6 months (yes, I counted)

If you're not getting responses, you might want to try a different strategy.

~~~
elwell
Any ideas?

